# Cost of PEN drive in Bangalore,India? 256mb  and 512mb?



## Knight (Aug 4, 2004)

Cost of PEN drive in Bangalore,India? 256mb  and 512mb?

Does it need a speacial diskette to l-plug in or, the USB port will be sufficient for to use it.?


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 4, 2004)

USB port is sufficient if the Operating System is 2000 or XP else drivers that come along with it r required to b loaded.
I don't know about Bangalore but I think U can get a 256mb drive for .Rs2500


----------



## TheMask (Aug 5, 2004)

Knight, Transcend JetFlash pen drive 256MB might cost about 3200 bucks.. and the 512MB about 5500-6000 bucks. I am not sure. coz the prices have gone up after the state budget.


----------



## Rewat (Sep 15, 2005)

hey dude 1gb pen drive in bangalore in sp road is 3.9k


----------



## pakkasir (Sep 16, 2005)

well, this query has been answered several times. But since the price is falling every pasiing month(literally) it does make some sense
At Nehru Place: 256MB Transcend Jetflash costs Rs.1900, 512 MB for Rs.3500


----------



## pakkasir (Sep 16, 2005)

Man, I regret my above post. Nehru Place is in Delhi, so doesn't answer your question. There's a lot of difference in the price(i always wonder why?) of PC compos in delhi and bangalore


----------



## gdatuk (Sep 18, 2005)

best thing would be to get a card reader for around 500
then use any CF of SD kinda cards..if u already have a camera or PDA
i have a canon a95 with 512CF card..
i have used this with a card reader for pendrive..
really cost effective solution,,..many dont know this..they just waste money..


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 18, 2005)

transcend 256MB costs 1100 bux


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems like prices have faced another drastic fall this summer. 2 months ago, I bought a 1 GB pen drive at around 3900 bucks, and now it is available at 3050 bucks only!!     The following data is as current as 11th september in Bangalore.

128 MB Pen Drive 	                850
256 MB Pen Drive 	                1250
512 MB Pen Drive	                2000
1 GB Pen Drive                          3050
2 GB Pen Drive                          6800
128 mb Pen Drive+MP3	1800
256 mb Pen Drive+MP3	2500
512 mb Pen Drive+MP3	3600
256 mb Pen Drive+FM	                3600

Courtesy: *computerwarehousepricelist.com


----------



## rajas (Sep 20, 2005)

Transcend 512Megs costs 2500-2600 and 256 costs 1500-1600


----------



## Dipen01 (Sep 21, 2005)

Just bought (1 month ago).. Transcend Jetflash 256 MB for 1350/- 

2yr Company Warranty ...Of course in Pune


----------

